# New Sofware - 10A3??



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Ok, at the risk or crying "wolff" a second time....did anyone else get a newer version of software last night? 10A3? 

I've double and triple checked it. Original version is 108F (that's the what the unit came with). Past Upgrade is 10A3. Came in last night at 2:20am MST.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No, you are not crazy or crying wolf.
I received an email late last night that it could happen soon.

Just didn't think it would happen 6 hours later.

The next software version numbers:
(10A3) - R15-500
(1035) - R15-300


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

This is all well and good, but I still have 109a on my DVR that won't DVR.

Any way D* could release what bug fixes/enhancements are included in each release?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I am working on getting that list.

DirecTV doesn't "formally" generate release notes for each version


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks, Earl. I wish you had some of the same problems as others like myself have had... not because it would cause you pain, but because I know it would help you understand the issues and communicate them better with the resources you know at D*.

If it was just me, I wouldn't have a big problem toying around with it, but my wife was resistant to switching from cable in the first place.

I would like to reiterate it's not all bad, and that the H20 we have downstairs is very nice. I'm a fan.


----------



## GunnySpook (Nov 17, 2005)

I got 10A3 at 2:22A MST.

The Gunny


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ajseagles3 said:


> Thanks, Earl. I wish you had some of the same problems as others like myself have had... not because it would cause you pain, but because I know it would help you understand the issues and communicate them better with the resources you know at D*.
> 
> If it was just me, I wouldn't have a big problem toying around with it, but my wife was resistant to switching from cable in the first place.
> 
> I would like to reiterate it's not all bad, and that the H20 we have downstairs is very nice. I'm a fan.


Believe me... I feel your pain... You guys here do a pretty good job of detailing the problems and how they occur.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

So what is this 10A3 update ? Just more bug fixes or anything of substance ?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I hope this is a good thing. And hopefully those of us who don't have any updates already will at least get something and won't have to wait another week or more to get a update.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

Just curious if the people who have gotten this new update previously had the 109f we were all waiting till today for, or if they skipped from 109a directly to this newer update.

I am curious since the best info was that 109f would be in the main stream today, and now this newer version is out there.....so is 10A3 being rolled out on a limited basis and tyhe timing is coincidental/confusing, or is it a replacement for the full release of 109f that was supposed to be starting today?

Either way, I am anxious to see whats on my box when I get home tonight.....
but which should I "expect"?:lol:


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Mine went from 109A to 10A3 this morning.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I was running 109a yesterday and upgraded to 10A3 overnight. No 109f.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

The transport controls are working much better on the XM channels. I can pause and rewind live music!


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm still on 109a. My R15 works exactly like the D11 in the spare bedroom, except slower.

Hahaha.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I still have 109a here.


----------



## DesignDawg (Jan 8, 2006)

MikeW said:


> The transport controls are working much better on the XM channels. I can pause and rewind live music!


You haven't been able to do this before? The R15 has always been able to pause, rewind, record, do whatever with the XM channels.

Ricky


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

I was still on 109A this morning when I left for work, with no future upgrade scheduled...


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

When I used the transport controls on XM it was hit or miss if it would work or not. The Title/Artist screen was also very funky. I couldn't get it to dispay song info after it disappeared from the screen (unless I changed channels). Now, pressing "INFO" works as I would have expected it to.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I spoke too soon I suppose. Tried rewinding about 20 minutes of audio to see what would happen. The meter started stuttering then POOF, it rebooted. 

Now that it has rebooted, it is acting much like it did before  I pressed pause, it paused. I pressed play and it stays paused but shows the > as if it is playing. I rewound the buffer to the beginning. It started to play then stopped. All I could do to get it to play again was change channels and go back.

Shoddy software was one of the major reasons I dropped Dish. I'm glad I bought 4 Tivos and one R15. The R15 is in my office so the DVR features are no big deal. I just expect the basic features (pause) to work properly.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

MikeW said:


> I spoke too soon I suppose. Tried rewinding about 20 minutes of audio to see what would happen. The meter started stuttering then POOF, it rebooted.
> 
> Now that it has rebooted, it is acting much like it did before  I pressed pause, it paused. I pressed play and it stays paused but shows the > as if it is playing. I rewound the buffer to the beginning. It started to play then stopped. All I could do to get it to play again was change channels and go back.
> 
> Shoddy software was one of the major reasons I dropped Dish. I'm glad I bought 4 Tivos and one R15. The R15 is in my office so the DVR features are no big deal. I just expect the basic features (pause) to work properly.


Just tried that on 10A3. Pressing pause pauses it for about 1 second and then it starts playing again. RR would stop audio for a second then start playing from the same point it stopped. Jump back would act like it was jumping (bar and stopped audio) but again would remain in the same place. Almost like there was no buffer yet there was 15 minutes worth.

Time to start the 10A3 bug thread?


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

This software showed up on my R-15 this morning I never got 109f. I am curious to see what it is supposed to fix no pressure Earl:lol:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

It seems that the guide is faster when paging up and down.


----------



## ericm31 (Dec 30, 2005)

Why is it that these updates and what they fix is such a huge mystery? Why when I call DirecTV 3 or 4 times I get different answers, none the same? What is wrong with this company that they can't communicate amongst themselves? :shrug: 


What a way to run a company. :icon_lame


BTW- I was sitting at 109a this morning when I left for work, so no updates here...


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> It seems that the guide is faster when paging up and down.


If that was fixed I'd be very happy - that was one of my major problems with 109A.


----------



## GrandMasta (Feb 21, 2006)

I didnt get 109f either, straight to 10A3 2/21/06 2:20AM
yea page up seems faster, changing channel up/down while watching is definetly quicker too..


----------



## ejohnson (Jan 4, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Just tried that on 10A3. Pressing pause pauses it for about 1 second and then it starts playing again. RR would stop audio for a second then start playing from the same point it stopped. Jump back would act like it was jumping (bar and stopped audio) but again would remain in the same place. Almost like there was no buffer yet there was 15 minutes worth.
> 
> Time to start the 10A3 bug thread?


This same thing happens to me sometimes while watching live TV, I don't use the music channels much. That was 109a, I have yet to see if it does it with the new release.

It was suggested to me to press (R) while it is acting like this. It will record everything that was supposed to be in your buffer. Then you can play your recording and use RR, etc. and you won't miss what you wanted to go back and see.

Erik


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

No update for me yet. Still at 109a.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Boston Fan said:


> No update for me yet. Still at 109a.


Same here, and I'm starting to get a little pissed about it...I don't even have a future upgrade scheduled.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Everyone, put your unit in "stand by" and make sure it doesn't have anything "to do" from 1:00 am until 4:00 am tonight. You don't need to force another download. Those don't work. If you get it you get it. I didn't force anything last night. It was ready for me this morning.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Everyone, put your unit in "stand by" and make sure it doesn't have anything "to do" from 1:00 am until 4:00 am tonight. You don't need to force another download. Those don't work. If you get it you get it. I didn't force anything last night. It was ready for me this morning.


I did that last night (and I do it every night), and still nothing...


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Wolffpack said:


> Everyone, put your unit in "stand by" and make sure it doesn't have anything "to do" from 1:00 am until 4:00 am tonight. You don't need to force another download. Those don't work. If you get it you get it. I didn't force anything last night. It was ready for me this morning.


Excellent instructions Wolffpack! ........if it isn't in the "stream" for your unit to receive it, forcing the update won't accomplish anything but "re-downloading" the version you already have.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

I want to be in the stream!


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

We want you to be........ :lol:


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a couple of shows recording now, but nothing overnight. Box is already on standby. We'll see if magic happens


----------



## LongRufus (Jan 11, 2006)

ajseagles3 said:


> I have a couple of shows recording now, but nothing overnight. Box is already on standby. We'll see if magic happens


It doesn't seem that being in stand by is necessary. I was in the middle of a find by search at 4:01 am when I got a New Software popup message. I chose Download Now and it took about 10 minutes to finish. It was 10a3 and I never had 109f. I'm located in NJ.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Got 10A3 here in NC.


----------



## bslowey (Dec 27, 2005)

I got mine at 11:30 last night in NJ. I did the 02468 and it downloaded 10Aa3.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I got 10A3 here in VA around 4:00 this morning.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

Went to 10A3 at 4:03 this morning.


----------



## joecool1964 (Nov 20, 2005)

bjflynn04 said:


> I got 10A3 here in VA around 4:00 this morning.


Received 10A3 in Iowa at 3AM. I too will be very curious to see what this update addresses.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

I did a 02468 reset yesterday and my reciever came up with version x08.
Manufacturer now says 0
Model- unknown.

Im currently resetting again to see what loads, in the top right it says 109a so Im assumming its still on 109a.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Does anyone know if MARK AND DELETE was available in MYVOD (to remove recorded shows) before this update? I know it was in FIND BY but I just noticed it in MYVOD.


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

ISWIZ said:


> Does anyone know if MARK AND DELETE was available in MYVOD (to remove recorded shows) before this update? I know it was in FIND BY but I just noticed it in MYVOD.


Yes, it was available in MyVOD already.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

jamielee said:


> I did a 02468 reset yesterday and my reciever came up with version x08.
> Manufacturer now says 0
> Model- unknown.
> 
> Im currently resetting again to see what loads, in the top right it says 109a so Im assumming its still on 109a.


The reset is complete and now it shows 0x10A3


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Got it this morning at 4:01am...


----------



## terrylmc (Dec 22, 2005)

Got it at 3:03 this morning (Houston area)


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

Got 10A3 at 4:01 this morning.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

joecool1964 said:


> Received 10A3 in Iowa at 3AM. I too will be very curious to see what this update addresses.


Maybe it is a geographgic roll-out on varius spot beams or something as that is almost exactly when I got it here in Minneapolis....


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Does anyone know what 10A3 was supposed to do/fix ? I cant see any difference except a speed increase to some screens. All the things before I had problems with I still do.

The only thing I have not checked is if it still records dups or not and if the to do list populates properly or not. My box locked up and I need to wait now.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Bobman said:


> Does anyone know what 10A3 was supposed to do/fix ? I cant see any difference except a speed increase to some screens. All the things before I had problems with I still do.
> 
> The only thing I have not checked is if it still records dups or not and if the to do list populates properly or not. My box locked up and I need to wait now.


See my post about the TDL - it does seem to populate more completely. Whether that equates to better and more reliable recordings, we'll have to wait and see...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53413


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Some of the fixes that I have been told:

They eliminated a few more stability issues.
They are still working on remote and "trick play" response (that is the FF/RW aspects)
They got rid of a GUI issue, that I am surprised no one found yet.....  and I am not telling what it was...

In general... it was a continuation of the maintence release (109f)... they pulled a few pieces from it (109f) so they could get it out there, and continued with 10A3

From general chatter with my contacts, the "next" software release should include a few new features.... but I can't say what under the "I would kill you if I tell you" type statements..  (So don't ask... as I won't say more then after next release, we should be able to add items to the FAQ)


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

Any idea on WHEN that next release is coming, smart guy? Haha.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ajseagles3 said:


> Any idea on WHEN that next release is coming, smart guy? Haha.


Actually... yes... but I am not telling....


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

You suck, but you already knew that.

Will the next release fix the new/repeat differentiation issue?


----------



## techNoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl,

Is the GUI issue the one where if you select DONE in the SetUp it goes back to the top of the submenu list? This seems to be fixed in 1035.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> They got rid of a GUI issue, that I am surprised no one found yet.....  and I am not telling what it was...


Why not? I want to know if I noticed it but didn't think it was an issue.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

techNoodle said:


> Earl,
> 
> Is the GUI issue the one where if you select DONE in the SetUp it goes back to the top of the submenu list? This seems to be fixed in 1035.


DING DING!!!!

Give that man a prize....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ajseagles3 said:


> You suck, but you already knew that.
> 
> Will the next release fix the new/repeat differentiation issue?


That is a continuing battle... they are working on it, but a lot has to do with the GUIDE data and how it is coded.


----------



## techNoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Earl...

I accept. Just send me a fully working, bug free, crash proof, R15.


----------



## fredo (Dec 1, 2005)

I got the new software last night. I was watching TV and a message popped up saying there is new software that it needs to download. You then had the option to download it now, or cancel and do it later.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> DING DING!!!!
> 
> Give that man a prize....


I noticed, but I felt that issue was so unimportant compared to other problems I was having, that it wasn't even worth mentioning.

Glad it's fixed, though!


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Upgraded this PM after (re)taking it out of the box 109F to 10A3, December 2005 manufacture date.


----------

